
Swimming and freedom - icey
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2010/08/liberaltarianism_and_regulation?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/swimmingandfreedom
======
rjprins
I'm not from the U.S., can somebody explain to me why litigation is so common
there?

Are there laws that somehow lower personal responsibility in general?

